# Very few likes tinder, but in rl I slay much girls



## Hollywood (Dec 11, 2020)

Causes? Some people also think Im fake


----------



## Deleted member 6785 (Dec 11, 2020)

no because you are not as gl as you think you are


----------



## Austrian Oak (Dec 11, 2020)

Most guys do better irl


----------



## xefo (Dec 11, 2020)

because looks carry hard on tinder and u dont have looks


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 11, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> because looks carry hard on tinder and u dont have looks


Im joking idiots 
I have the amount of 50 likes in 24 h u mirin


----------



## xefo (Dec 11, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> Im joking idiots
> I have the amount of 50 likes in 24 h u mirin


pics or larp


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 11, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> pics or larp


Im gonna registrate tonight I will make pics tomorrow


----------



## Adreyan (Dec 11, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> Im joking idiots
> I have the amount of 50 likes in 24 h u mirin


Where ? This shit really depends on location.


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 11, 2020)

Adreyan said:


> Where ? This shit really depends on location.



the Netherlands


----------



## BeefJurky (Dec 11, 2020)

Need better pics for Tinder, an action shot and 1 with friends


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Dec 12, 2020)

BeefJurky said:


> Need better pics for Tinder, an action shot and 1 with friends


----------



## gaypharoah (Dec 12, 2020)

is this larp? anyway dont use mirror pics. other pics are fine though.

also this


spiderchad said:


> Most guys do better irl


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Dec 12, 2020)

Not you again please


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 12, 2020)

Ah you have the same problem as @sandcelmuttcel


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Dec 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Ah you have the same problem as @sandcelmuttcel


rent free.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 12, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> rent free.


Ironic


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Dec 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Ironic


daily reminder you have been barking ever since I blocked you on discord 2 months ago under ever single thread, spreading lies about me and run reddit account with fake morphed picture of my face harassing me


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 12, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> daily reminder you have been barking ever since I blocked you on discord 2 months ago under ever single thread, spreading lies about me and run reddit account with fake morphed picture of my face harassing me


I don’t recall..


----------



## Gren (Dec 12, 2020)

Change the last photo, you look subhuman on it. Everything is a turn down on it, teeth, hair, hand, nose, eye... I don't know what you got high with when you thought it was a good idea to put this photo tbh.


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Dec 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> I don’t recall..


you are one huge obsessed no-life weirdo.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 12, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> you are one huge obsessed no-life weirdo.


Ignored


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Dec 12, 2020)

it's not because people think ur fake. ur pics are incredibly douchey and vain. u come across as a sociopath. jfl ur incapable of taking a normal pic


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Dec 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Ignored


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 12, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


>



Greece is in economic peril. Are you working?


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Dec 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Greece is in economic peril. Are you working?


I thought you ignored me oof 😭


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 12, 2020)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> I thought you ignored me oof 😭


You’re too funny to ignore 
You’re too arrogant


----------



## TheChosenChad (Dec 12, 2020)

Women are picker on tinder. Some but not all the women who reject you online wouldn't do so in real life. (granted your decent looking)


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 12, 2020)

TheChosenChad said:


> Women are picker on tinder. Some but not all the women who reject you online wouldn't do so in real life. (granted your decent looking)


women are not picky on tinder provided you aren't deluded


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 12, 2020)

It's because you have an ugly horse face on an OK body, you're not muscular enough for tinder and your face isn't good looking enough either. And your underwear picture is way too tryhard.

If you were tall and very muscular it wouldn't matter as much that you have an ugly face. 

Maybe in real life, you have an NT personality and that is enough of a halo to get you laid but on tinder, it is all about looks.

Many users may make fun of me but I mog you easily (in face of course)

Your biggest deformity is your nose, and your eye area is just the worst, on top of that your forehead is too big and your smile is weird. I don't say that to be mean but honest, you have a lot of looksmaxxing to do, a lot more than me.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> women are not picky on tinder provided you aren't deluded


It really depends, if your height on pictures and the quality of the pictures themselves, then your tinder success should be the same as in real life. But if all I can do is take aspie pictures and I have no friends nearby to show how tall I am in a group picture, then I am going to look much uglier on tinder than in real life.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 12, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> It really depends, if your height on pictures and the quality of the pictures themselves, then your tinder success should be the same as in real life. But if all I can do is take aspie pictures and I have no friends nearby to show how tall I am in a group picture, then I am going to look much uglier on tinder than in real life.


If I can get 40-50 likes in 2 days and get laid with my looks match then everyone can get laid. I do boost about my height- I am 6'3 but larp as 6'5, and I boost about my 9 inches..
Most people here overrate themselves apart from me and @higgabigga and @Warlow


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 12, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> Im joking idiots
> I have the amount of 50 likes in 24 h u mirin


With those low quality pics?

What matters though in the end. not likes. but number of dates.

which region are u in? i am north.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 12, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> With those low quality pics?
> 
> What matters though in the end. not likes. but number of dates.


indeed chad


----------



## Pillarman (Dec 12, 2020)

do you stand in a side profile while talking to girls?


----------



## Deusmaximus (Dec 12, 2020)

What do you mean by irl? You approach during the day? Street? Grocery shops?


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Dec 12, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> Causes? Some people also think Im fake


Anyway you look subhuman and in the last pic is clear since se can finally some of your face.


----------



## ShineBright (Dec 12, 2020)

Most subhuman nose on the forum tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Dec 12, 2020)

ShineBright said:


> Most subhuman nose on the forum tbh
> View attachment 866512
> View attachment 866513


Is this him??? Brutal


----------



## ShineBright (Dec 12, 2020)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Is this him??? Brutal


Yeah he posted it a long time ago & he seethes whenever users see his true unfrauded form. It's also why he never opens his mouth anymore


----------



## BeefJurky (Dec 12, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


>


This is a 7 year old picture lol, this site auto-attached it because it's on my e-mail. idk how to change it


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 12, 2020)

BeefJurky said:


> This is a 7 year old picture lol, this site auto-attached it because it's on my e-mail. idk how to change it


is that you in your avi?


----------



## BeefJurky (Dec 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> is that you in your avi?


Ya

I figured out how to change it tho lol


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 12, 2020)

BeefJurky said:


> Ya
> 
> I figured out how to change it tho lol


you're a chad


----------



## BeefJurky (Dec 12, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> you're a chad


Went through Oneitis and allllll that beta shit back when I was going in High School / 1st year of Uni, learned a lot since then. We all go through the ropes


----------



## Stear2700 (Dec 13, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> Causes? Some people also think Im fake


How do you slay in real life without dating apps and where do you meet the girls to slay?


----------



## Stear2700 (Dec 13, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> Causes? Some people also think Im fake


How do you slay in real life without dating apps and where do you meet the girls to slay?


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Dec 13, 2020)

ShineBright said:


> Most subhuman nose on the forum tbh
> View attachment 866512
> View attachment 866513


Damn this guy looks like shit lmao


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Dec 13, 2020)

Stear2700 said:


> How do you slay in real life without dating apps and where do you meet the girls to slay?


What a retarded question. Never heard of daygame? Lmao


----------



## Stear2700 (Dec 13, 2020)

no too ugly to do that


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Dec 13, 2020)

juliencentral said:


> Im gonna registrate tonight I will make pics tomorrow


Where are the pics?


----------



## Yusu (Dec 13, 2020)

do you guys still don't understand that most of the girls on tinder want to boost their self confidence without the intention to meet someone while ALL guys wants to fuck?
tinder = guys are fucking DOGS


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Dec 13, 2020)

Yusu said:


> do you guys still don't understand that most of the girls on tinder want to boost their self confidence without the intention to meet someone while ALL guys wants to fuck?
> tinder = guys are fucking DOGS


Ultra cope


----------



## Sentry (Dec 14, 2020)

Your the most confident man I've ever met,or the biggest troll on this site.


----------



## Beast993 (Dec 14, 2020)

Lol its like alfa is talking about hes bad...


----------



## Yusu (Dec 14, 2020)

the pictures are ultra tryhard

try to show your body without showing neediness


----------

